# Funny trail camera pictures



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

With people posting lots of trail camera pictures, I thought it would be fun to post up some of the goofy pictures my son has captured over the last couple of years.
Some captions I thought of for the pictures are:
Hi, want to go out ?
Attack of the killer bush
Its a guy thing we have to scratch
Moose drool
Mad doe disease
I'm cute so watch out !
Help I lost my head
Look at what I found (she kept on stealing the sock out of the camera box)
You won't see me on the opener !!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Cow elk battle! I have lots more on my other computer I'll try and find.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice itch!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello!! Herrppp a derrrrpp!!


----------

